# File conversion



## tdorgan (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there anyone on here that could take a couple of Alphacam router files and convert them to DXF for me? I have uploaded them but had to change the file extension to PDF to upload. Just change extension back to ARD and open them up.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

A Google search led me to: ARD to DXF at Convert Software Informer


----------



## tdorgan (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks but I found that. Wants to install all kinds of crap on your PC.


----------



## dan nelson (Mar 9, 2010)

what kind of software are you using that cant convert ?


----------



## tdorgan (Nov 21, 2012)

I program all my machines with Mastercam X6. The ARD file extension is unique to Alphacam software and nothing else will read it. Thanks to the bloke from Australia that converted them to DXF for me.


----------

